# Brunswick, ME - 8-6 Fisher XV2 Stainless Complete System $4500



## NorEaster123 (Jul 6, 2020)

I purchased a work truck with a nice looking XV2 on it. I do not have a use for a plow.

It is on a 2015 F350 XL single cab. I am selling everything related to the plow both truck and plow side.

Located in Brunswick ME and will load in your truck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

@JFon101231


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Is this still available? Interested


----------

